# Wolf of Yellowstone



## carver (Jun 25, 2014)

last fall


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 26, 2014)

Cool critter - nice shot Jerry!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh yeah.  That's one you don't see everyday.  Fine capture.


----------



## carver (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Smokey (Jun 30, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------

